# Big Al's Journal: It's Go Time!



## BigAl33 (Jul 6, 2012)

I, admittedly, am one of those people that struggle with motivation and seeing things through. I get on a good roll in the gym and with my nutrition only to fail yet again and go back to my "comfort" level. This has been going on for almost 20Yrs...pretty sad. It is now a new day, as I inch closer to 40. I have gone through quite a dramatic change in my life. It is called faith. I never realized how important it is and how much was missing from my life without it. Now that I indeed have faith it is my contention that I can finally see this thing through... I am currently setting some goals, not quite sure what they are yet, but over the weekend at work, I will set some small ones for myself and post them here. I know small goals are best at first.I look forward to input from people on this sight and I hope i can be a little entertaining for some of you.....Enjoy Life and God Bless...... See you soon...​


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

BigAl33 said:


> *I, admittedly, am one of those people that struggle with motivation and seeing things through.* I get on a good roll in the gym and with my nutrition only to fail yet again and go back to my "comfort" level. This has been going on for almost 20Yrs...pretty sad. It is now a new day, as I inch closer to 40. I have gone through quite a dramatic change in my life. It is called faith. I never realized how important it is and how much was missing from my life without it. Now that I indeed have faith it is my contention that I can finally see this thing through... I am currently setting some goals, not quite sure what they are yet, but over the weekend at work, I will set some small ones for myself and post them here. I know small goals are best at first.I look forward to input from people on this sight and I hope i can be a little entertaining for some of you.....Enjoy Life and God Bless...... See you soon...​



Is this where the procrastinators meet?  I'm here, brother.


----------

